

Google Kills Profile of Engineer on Google+ - sorbus
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/07/google-kills-profile-of-female-engineer-on-google-adafruits-limor-ladyada-fried.html

======
robbles
It's been restored. Looks like a simple mistake to me.
<https://plus.google.com/108772200278976934119/posts>

------
dreamdu5t
News like this makes it clear that Google does not understand social any
better than Facebook does.

